

What people in India and China are really thinking - jtchang
http://www.businessinsider.com/united-nations-supports-ispeak-china-india-adrian-fisk-2011-10

======
todsul
Interesting experiment. I don't agree with comments on BI that this was
forced, manipulative and therefore inaccurate. I just spent 6 months living in
India and man, I've never met an Indian who wasn't ready to talk and share
their opinions, which is a great thing. I too think people are the same all
over. Just different levels of liberalism, self-awareness, world knowledge,
spiritualism, etc. That doesn't means places are the same. Compared to living
in New York, Sydney or Toronto, the big cities of India are a sensory
overdose. Love it.

------
jtchang
Each of these photos deserves its own discussion. 10 years ago I doubt I would
have ever seen these photos. Technology is definitely increasing the pace in
which the world becomes connected and a lot of the youth in china and india
are seeing it transform their lives.

